# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Выбраны счета из разных планов счетов!

## dabada

Доброго всем денька!

У меня очередная проблемка.
Конфа бух 4.5
Обновление релиза стоит последнее 538

Значит при попытке провести документ "закрытие месяца"
галочку ставлю только на "Начисление налогов с фонда оплаты труда"

вылезает следующее сообщение


Операция.ЗаписатьПроводки(  );
{Документ.ЗакрытиеМесяца.М  дуль Документа(7476)}: Выбраны счета из разных планов счетов!(проводка 11)

План счетов один, не могу додумать, куда лезть(

---------- Post added at 12:11 ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 ----------

Проблема в документе "ЗакрытиеМесяца", а точнее в его модуле в процедуре "НачислениеНалоговСФОТ()"

---------- Post added at 12:58 ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 ----------

пожалуйста только не смейтесь))

в "налогах и отчислениях" не были проставлены номера счетов

---------- Post added at 13:12 ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 ----------

закрыто

----------

